# New photo album: DRI's The Historic Crags Lodge in Estes Park, CO



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have put together a new photo album for DRI's The Historic Crags Lodge in Estes Park, CO. You can view it by clicking this link http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...-Head/22475826_Z6F34c#!i=1881796243&k=fRVkjXs or by going to all our photo albums by clicking the link in my signature below. There is a pool and hot tub area but it is currently under reconstruction ie: it's a big hole in the ground at the moment. I will post a review sometime after we get back.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Doug!


----------



## klpca (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I can't wait to read your review. We just returned from a long weekend in Boulder and drove through Estes Park on our way into RMNP. We would love to return but would prefer to stay closer to the park. Crags Lodge is on our short list.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting. We exchanged our summer week this year for Oregon, but plan to be back next year. Hope the pool will be awaiting for us after long drive. Any visible changes since new owners took over?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting!  We stayed there a few years ago and loved it, your 
photos brought back some great memories.  
Deb


----------



## Greg G (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice photos Doug.  Really liked landscapes 23, and 38-41

Greg


----------



## shagnut (Jul 28, 2012)

Greg, i have just spent over and hour looking at your albums. Now I want to go to Vancouver, and I've always wanted to go to yellowstone. Gatlinburg brought back memories.  Thanx, Shaggy

Doug, I haven't shared my pics in a long time but I always love looking at yours.  

Doug, where are your scenery pics of Estes Park? another on my bucket list.  

Shaggy


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Greg, i have just spent over and hour looking at your albums. Now I want to go to Vancouver, and I've always wanted to go to yellowstone. Gatlinburg brought back memories.  Thanx, Shaggy
> 
> Doug, I haven't shared my pics in a long time but I always love looking at yours.
> 
> ...



I haven't put them up yet. I'm not real pleased with them.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 28, 2012)

You & I are to critical of our work. I'm sure they're fine.  shaggy


----------



## Greg G (Jul 29, 2012)

Shaggy, that's exactly why I like to look at other posters photos.  
I want to see that photo that makes me say "I have to go there", or that photo that brings back memories of a place I've been, or something I didn't see when there.

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2012)

Another great job Doug.  DRI & Marriott should name you their timeshare photo ambassador.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll work on getting photo's from our trip to Estes Park and RMNP up tonight. Most of the shots are over saturated, which is why I'm not thrilled with them. What can I say. Photography is a learning process and I've still got a lot to learn.


----------

